# Surefire Collection's



## jtivat (Jan 3, 2004)

*Surefire Collection\'s*

Well this is what I have managed to accumulate so far if you find anything I don't have please let me know.













6PN


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Very nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Does the 6PN have an old style SI bezel on it?

-Mike


----------



## ResQTech (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Wow! That's quite a collection you've got there. When did SF make those colored lights? Im guessing they were short lived since those arent very "tactical" colors...


----------



## darkgear.com (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

nice jtivat! Can you feel the envy? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

You need a nice display case.


----------



## jtivat (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
Very nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Does the 6PN have an old style SI bezel on it?

-Mike 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes the old style 6PN came with a SIB.


----------



## roy123 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Very nice collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

On the first picture bottom right corner, what model is it ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## wasabe64 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Nice Collection of the rarer Surefires.

Geoff


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here is an old pic of my collection.






Nowadays I keep most things in boxes for better organization ie: weaponlights, adapters, mounts, pounches, holsters, other lights, etc.


----------



## ResQTech (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Whoa... Nice pics AO. Any links to more pics?


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

you can find more of Shelby's pics here.

http://www.pk-engineering.com/Shelby/Shelby.html

GEoff


----------



## jtivat (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*roy123 said:*
Very nice collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

On the first picture bottom right corner, what model is it ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is a Porsche Light it is much like an E2e and uses the same lamp.




Here is a close up.


----------



## jtivat (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Awesome collection Shelby /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif and I thought AL was the only one with more Surefire's than me I am up to 42 now.


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

42!!

I'm only at 8.

Geoff


----------



## dano (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

The uber-rare Surefire 6C...
6C 6C 

--dan


----------



## jtivat (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hey Dano it's not nice to tease me like that, have you seen my latest post I am offering $175 now or I have some interesting stuff to trade /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 


Here are a few more not pictured above.


----------



## ResQTech (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Ive only got 6 SFs... Time to catch up!


----------



## Double_A (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Holy Shoot!

I have eight and I thought I was over the edge!

GregR


----------



## rycen (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Where did the blue anred new style 6p come from?Also where did you get the red E1/E2? No silver 9P?


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Gee, what a beautifull collection, I like particularly the porsche one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Where did you find it?
I have only twelve surefire in my collection, for the moment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif What accounts for 10% of the total of my flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*rycen said:*
Where did the blue anred new style 6p come from?Also where did you get the red E1/E2? No silver 9P? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I believe this one was going to be the UK 6P but was never released.






This was also a proto type that was not released.





The Silver 9P is a sore subject as I have now purchased two but only have one to show for it.





The Red E1 and E2 I found on eBay they where made about two years ago in very limited production I think somewhere around 40 each.


----------



## jtivat (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Gee, what a beautifull collection, I like particularly the porsche one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Where did you find it?
I have only twelve surefire in my collection, for the moment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif What accounts for 10% of the total of my flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really like the Porsche light also 10% huh that a lot of lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Alan Hsu (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Wow! Where can I find the Porsche light?


----------



## rycen (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

cool thanks


----------



## Size15's (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

From your friendly Porsche Dealership of course.

42 is a lot of SureFire! I think it's worth pointing that while I have a few more than that, the ones I have aren't as colourful. I have about six that I consider my collection. The rest are used and abused.

Strange that I have more Lumens but JT's SureFire's are brighter... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

At one point I wanted to collect the colours too. I think on balance I'm happy to stick to the HA. I want to get a yellow 8NX and a red 8AX (red ones are very rare!)

Traditionally, the 6P has been used as the colourful promotional tool. I'm quite surprised that the G2 hasn't been released in red and blue and green and orange etc. I guess the expense of changing colour is far more for Nitrolon then anodising metal.

I once saw a chrome-plated M1xx mounted on chrome handgun using the Dawson-mount I believe. That guy had the M1xx customised I'm sure.

I'd like a G2Z in orange... I can dream too right?

Al


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

My little Surefire collection, but for a french man I think it's a big French one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Size15's (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That is a good collection!

What will be your next one? Have you decided yet?


----------



## Klaus (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hmmh, I thought the Porsche one never went beyond the prototype stage ?

Need to check - OK - here we go:

"Taschenlampe 3GD" at 172€ ~ 220USD - 60lu

3GD means "three groove design"

Klaus


----------



## Darell (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I don't think I'll put any of mine up here. I only have a couple of Surefires that are still in stock form, and I don't want Al to have a siezure when he sees what I've done to some of them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Size15's (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Darell,
As long as you don't put a KL1 on a Scorpion I don't mind that you mod and get creative using SureFires as a base...
Don has done things to SureFires that make me wonder why as well as whisper "Wow!"...

Klaus,
I bet you don't know of the other companies that SureFire make custom flashlights for? I'm not telling! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*Size15s said:*
That is a good collection!

What will be your next one? Have you decided yet? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, if I can the porsche one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*Klaus said:*
Need to check - OK - here we go:

"Taschenlampe 3GD" at 172? ~ 220USD - 60lu

3GD means "three groove design"

Klaus 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank Klauss for these informations. But I have a big problem I don't understand Deutch and I can't order one "Taschen Lamp porsche" on porsche.de /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
On the french site, porsche.fr, they don't have this flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Have you any idea where I can buy it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## zumlin (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

FrenchyLed,

Here you go

Porsche Light


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*zumlin said:*
FrenchyLed,

Here you go

Porsche Light Fr 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank Zumlin !!
I have just replaced in your link .de by .fr and voilà /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## zumlin (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

No problem.

Oh, is it that easy to change the language!?


----------



## jtivat (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*zumlin said:*
FrenchyLed,

Here you go

Porsche Light 

[/ QUOTE ]

So what does it say about it? and how much is that in US$.
Thanks
JT


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*jtivat said:*
So what does it say about it? and how much is that in US$.
Thanks
JT 

[/ QUOTE ]
It say :
60 lumens of light
Range 120 meter
aeronautics satiny aluminium 
Logo Porsche
batteries included
cost 178,20 Euros $228


----------



## Alan Hsu (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

How about the 149,00 number? Is that the Net price or cost w/o tax/tariff?


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Since Al brought me into this, all I can say is that if I showed my complete SF collection, it might give Al some sleepless nights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## zumlin (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

149 is without tax i think


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

They're A$ 357.26 (which includes GST) if you bought one in Australia.

Geoff


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here's one of just my lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif







geoff


----------



## BLU3_SHOCK (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

hey guys i dont own any surefires as of yet but i was wondering if you could tell me if the 3p is rear becase my friend is selling his for 30 bucks is that a good price for a 3p. fillaly after bout 5 years i may be getting my first surefire oh and you guys must be absolute millionares to afrod all the torchs you have how do you guys afford that many thinks


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Blu, the 3P is the little brother to the 6P. It is no longer made and was replaced by the E1/E1e. Beam wise it throws a slights tighter hotspot than an E1/E1e, but is also a little bit larger when you compare the lights side to side. I have one and like it, although don't use it much. $30 is a pretty good price, especially if it's in excellent condition. Let me know if you have any other questions.

-Mike


----------



## Mr HG (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

My Surefires at the moment.


----------



## zumlin (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That's all I have now but growing.


----------



## jtivat (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
[It say :
60 lumens of light
Range 120 meter
aeronautics satiny aluminium 
Logo Porsche
batteries included
cost 178,20 Euros $228 

[/ QUOTE ]

Holy crap! $228 I got a much better deal for mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here`s mine. Nothing too exotic by some standards, but there *is* a 3-inch 12ZM that`s rather good! First ever one was the original 9Z and the most recent is the G2Z.





Large hi-res image avaliable if you click it.

This is about all of it, asides the spare 9N lamp. And I know the KL1-SG is currently hosted on a McLux tail, but I`ve had a hard time finding a matching E1e-SG for it.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## waion (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I really admire you guys' collections! 

I want to own a surefire but the cost is too great for me...both the flashlight itself and the 123A. Finally, I used my savings for a KL5 to buy several other flashlights instead. Hope that I can save enough money again for a KL5 later.


----------



## kakster (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Pretty small collection...


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

But maybe you'll be a winner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
And your collection will be the best with PK1 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## was_jlh (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Would one of you Surefire aficionados identify an L5 in any of these pics for me so that I may compare size, etc.?

TIA,
Joe


----------



## kakster (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Im not holding my breath Frenchy. Im sure there are many people on here that have their eyes on that particualr auction.


----------



## ResQTech (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

So you like those T-Heads eh Kakster?


----------



## kakster (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

A PRT coupled with a Lux 3 is a real giant killer. They are neck and neck with the MN03 in terms of throw and brightness with the added bonus of extended runtime, whiteness and general bombproof-ness. Plus they look super cute on the E1e, just like mini Turboheads. I love em!


----------



## jtivat (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here are a couple of new additions.
The first is a Champagne color 6P 
the color is very faint when not in 
sun light it looks silver.






Next is an old style D2 with clip.


----------



## Manila (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Joe

checkout this site for flashlight reviews and the picture of the L5

http://members.aol.com/qn9513/myhomepage/index.html


----------



## Prolepsis (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

My small collection:


----------



## madecov (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Man, some of you guys are pretty serious.
I have 4 Surefires and three PILA's.
Guess I need to catch up a bit


----------



## jtivat (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

At last I found I Surefire 6C it will be here this week if all goes well! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## stew (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Mind if I ask where you found the 6c< I'm looking for one?


----------



## jtivat (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I got it from another member and it was not cheap. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I have looked a long time and had no luck I also posted in the BST. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## waion (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I haven't any of these very nice surefires. But like all of you, I like flashlights very much! Here's my collection. Sorry for the poor crowded arrangement as my house is one the typical ones in Hong Kong-a very small place.

http://hk.f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/odmqon


----------



## jtice (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Not bad at all Waion,
What the Large reflectored light?
And whats the silver light all the way to the right?


----------



## waion (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hi, jtice. 

The large reflectored light is a spotlight, 1M candle power claimed Bought here in H.K. about 2 yrs ago and I can't recall the brand name and origine.

The silver one is a 3C 6 LEDs + Luxeon 1W (sequence: 1W -> 3 LEDs -> 6 LEDS-> oFF). 

Did you notice the streamlight tasklight Luxeon in the middle? I just finished modding it today into a 3W as the original 1W was too dim and green.


----------



## jtivat (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

It has arrived!


----------



## Size15's (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Cool! It's kinda like a metal UKE-2K.
Please can you post a photo of it next to an E2e?

Thanks

Al


----------



## jtice (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

I take it those are rare?
I have never heard of one of those.
Looks nice though.


----------



## dano (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Besides mine, that's the only other 6C I've seen...Date wise, I think it was the first lithium powered two cell Surefire...Cool..

--dan


----------



## jtivat (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
Cool! It's kinda like a metal UKE-2K.
Please can you post a photo of it next to an E2e?

Thanks

Al 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure.


----------



## jtivat (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Here is all of my Surefire's.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Quite a collection there!


----------



## Size15's (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Wow!

Thanks for posting the photos!

Impressive to say the least!

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Nice pics! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Glow Bug (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Beautifullll! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I know of one you are missing. It's the C2-CJ, a jungle camouflage C2, although mine looks more like desert camo.

I'm going to be taking some pics today, I have some eBay stuff to put up. (don't get excited, no flashlights... I think /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif)


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

OK, so I got everyone together in the same room. What a chore. Here's the majority of the collection:







There's a lot to digest. It took me an hour just to get everything out and arranged.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Wow! Some really cool kit you have there!

BTW, I think the coolest looking flashlight there is without doubt the M3.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Of the NON-McLux lights, I think the M3 is the winner. BUT I think the gold McLux with the scenery-engraved clip is my fav.

There's some really rare stuff in there, it's like a Where's Waldo pic.


----------



## K-T (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

If my memory serves me right two people had a SureFire 6C, one was Dano and the other Guncollector - but I could be wrong. Congratulations to you for that wonderful 6C, I wish I could get my sticky fingers on one - I love it for its size factor. 
Could you try to see if a standard bezel works with the 6C or does only the original bezel work?

Klaus.


----------



## dano (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Your 6C came in a plastic box??!!??

That's freakin' cool...Mine came in a standard SF cardboard box...Oh well...

What's your 6C's serial number?

--dan


----------



## jtivat (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]

OK, so I got everyone together in the same room. What a chore. Here's the majority of the collection:








There's a lot to digest. It took me an hour just to get everything out and arranged. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Very nice! What are the black lights with red lettering there appears to be four of them? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtivat (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
If my memory serves me right two people had a SureFire 6C, one was Dano and the other Guncollector - but I could be wrong. Congratulations to you for that wonderful 6C, I wish I could get my sticky fingers on one - I love it for its size factor. 
Could you try to see if a standard bezel works with the 6C or does only the original bezel work?

Klaus. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes a standard bezel works fine, I also tried a P60 and it worked fine. Mine has a plastic lamp that is much smoother than the P60 and has better throw.


----------



## jtivat (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
Your 6C came in a plastic box??!!??

That's freakin' cool...Mine came in a standard SF cardboard box...Oh well...

What's your 6C's serial number?

--dan 

[/ QUOTE ] 






What is yours?


----------



## TonyBPD (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Awesome collection. I'll take a picture of mine next week (items in transit) but here is my Beretta 96.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]


Very nice! What are the black lights with red lettering there appears to be four of them? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Those are Tekna lights. The black ones you see are:

Tekna Lite II with red "candle" lens
Tekna Lite II with clear "candle" lens
Tekna Lite 2 (clear)
Tekna Micro-Lite (powered with 2 N cells)

There's also 4 more there:

Tekna 4AA Lite (yellow body)
Tekna Micro-Lith (grayish body) <-- powered with LITHIUM battery! (Courtesy of Linearintegrator)
Tekna Splash-Lite (in the Tekna survival knife) <--Li!!
Tekna (Keychain Lite?) little keychain light w/ red LED, runs on button cells apparently it puts out 3x the IR than red. It's the little thing to the right of the USA 6P.

I would like to find a Tekna 8AA, but everyone wants a mint for theirs.

There's a thread on Teknas in this same forum.

Now back to the SureFires... The C2-CJ finish is called "Golden Jungle Camo". I still think it looks like desert camo.


----------



## dano (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

My 6C is: A03252, and it came with a P60...Which I know is original, because the light was shrinkwrapped when I got it.

--dan


----------



## NikolaTesla (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Nice collection Dude!
I use my L6 to read a menu at a dim lit restaurant and freak people. Good thing for you Surefire sells 72 123 batteries for only $90!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## wasabe64 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

My very modest collection:


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That's not your duty sidearm though, right? 

I like the CTC LaserGrips. Mine's the factory-sighted special edition.

*Now back to our regularly scheduled program:*

I'm going to have to update my pic soon because I have TWO CPF 50 G2's and a LongBow on the way.


----------



## TonyBPD (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*
That's not your duty sidearm though, right? 

I like the CTC LaserGrips. Mine's the factory-sighted special edition. 

[/ QUOTE ]


That is my duty sidearm. We had the blued 96 prior to this.


----------



## kakster (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*






It works on 2 Pila 168s! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That's one sexy light...

Now with no-guilt photons!!


----------



## jtivat (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*kakster said:*





It works on 2 Pila 168s! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats just not right you come in with one light and make our collections look like crap! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hey Jtivat,
You missed up this wonderful "pseudo" Surefire for your collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Try to trade with Kakster all your collection for this unique PK1 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Kakster, a wonderful object, If I was a burglar I'll fly to UK immediately /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## slick228 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Now that's a sweet light! It would be nice if I could convert my M4 into that monster! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Added an X200A and Don's L1-PRT/917 mod to my SureFire collection. Eagerly awaiting the U2 (and have an M6 on back order).











More pictures can be found here


----------



## Manila (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

here's mine


----------



## qarawol (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I'll try it here.






Enjoy...


----------



## Size15's (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

You certainly like the SureFire Rechargeables right?
There's about a dozen there.
I'd be interested in your opinion of the 9NT vs 9AN+KT3.

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Whoa Qarawol! That's a great pic!


----------



## KingSmono (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Wow...I just want one surefire light! and you guys have like 70 ba-gillion!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## KingSmono (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*

OK, so I got everyone together in the same room. What a chore. Here's the majority of the collection:








There's a lot to digest. It took me an hour just to get everything out and arranged. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really like the Rainbow Ken Onion Knives in there!!! I have a serrated (non-rainbow) edition Ken Onion Leek...it's my EDC! I was thinking of getting the rainbow edition, but I wanted to see one in person first...


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Tony, we're pratically neighbors.


----------



## MR Bulk (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*

OK, so I got everyone together in the same room. What a chore. Here's the majority of the collection:







There's a lot to digest. It took me an hour just to get everything out and arranged. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Marty,

I want to thank you and everybody who posted pics. Now I got something to point out to the wife when she complains!

BTW which is going to be mine, the black or the gray (or the top or the bottom) one?


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

The larger one on top with the aluminum handles and Tuffram coating (similar to HA3) and Kraton onlays, that's the Civilian Tuffram. The smaller one is a Matriarch with FRN (fiberglass reinforced nylon) handles. You should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

If anyone is wondering which ones referred to, it's the two knives along the bottom at almost the far left with the really _mean_ reverse S-curve blade. The Matriarch is not extremely common, but the Civilian (Tuffram version) is quite rare.


----------



## qarawol (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

jtivat's picture...









Hey jtivat!

Isn't that Surefire 6C of yours cold at night?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif

Here is a picture of something that might keep it warm. 






That is a picture of the front of a NEW Warmy Blanky for just that type of Flashlight. Oh My GOSH! Look at that! ... The logos match.

Hmmmm? I can't wait for the reply. I hope you don't have one already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Enjoy...


----------



## jtivat (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Well I don't collect holster but that looks like a must have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## haley1 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Umm, wow. Alms for the poor! BTW, what lamp assembly does the 3P use?


----------



## jtivat (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*OtherMutt said:*
Umm, wow. Alms for the poor! BTW, what lamp assembly does the 3P use? 

[/ QUOTE ]

R30


----------



## K-T (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

Has anybody ever seen one of these 3R's, they were the size of a 6P with the R30 LA and a short rechargeable battery - I am not sure if/how many were sold. 

Klaus.


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection + Surefire 6C!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*K-T said:*
Has anybody ever seen one of these 3R's, they were the size of a 6P with the R30 LA and a short rechargeable battery - I am not sure if/how many were sold. 

Klaus. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Personally I have never seen on, but a batch of them hit ebay many years ago. IIRC Dano might have one? 

-Mike


----------



## qarawol (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

For those of you who wanted to know the differance between the older style Surefire 9N to the 'NEWer' 9N. Look closly at the knurling.

OLD





'NEWer'





Side by Side





Enjoy...


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Thanks for those pictures qarawol, I have been trying to describe that with little success for a while. Do you mind if I borrow your pictures for personal use? Thanks

-Mike


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Thanks Garawol ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I know now that I have an old new 9N !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## ttran97 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Just a few of my lights. I can't find my other ones...maybe I should look for them with my flashlight...?


----------



## Prolepsis (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Wow, you have a few M6 and A2 as backups /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I like how you have the GlowRingX2 attached to one of your SureFires.


----------



## qarawol (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Thanks Garawol ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I know now that I have an old new 9N !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif






[/ QUOTE ]

Hold the phone, STOP! DO NOT PASS GO! DO NOT COLLECT $200.00! ... Could I/We be wrong on the Old/New 9N types???

Looking at the serial #'s, the higher numbers have the ridge in the center of the knurling and the lower #'s do not. Could this mean the ones with the ridge are the 'NEWer' ones??? 

The ones I have with the serial #'s above 122xxx have the ridge in the center and the ones below 118xxx don't. Based only on the 9N's I have, only 8 of them now - I'm slacking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif - , and looking at FrenchyLed's 9N's serial #.

Does anyone know if Surefire manufactured these from the same plant and the numbers etched were sequential. 

HELP!!! ANYONE??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

My old 9N (now restored and working again for now) doesn`t have the ridges and its serial number is only 4461. Also has different printing around the head including hi-beam/lo-beam symbols. 






My experience with SureFire says that the older models were much simpler in design, and as time has gone on, they have become more complicated as they updated their production plant and grew more adventurous. The 9Ns with the added machining definately seem to me as the later versions. The much higher serial numbers would back that up, assuming they are indeed in some sort of order.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Size15's (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

My 9N is 122294 and has the knurling just like the one in the photo 125545.

My guess is that this "design style attribute" indicates a more recent version (based on the similar change to the A19)

Al


----------



## 6pOriginal (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

My tiny Surefire collection.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Airsofter eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## 6pOriginal (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

[ QUOTE ]
*bwcaw said:*
Airsofter eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's a paintball gun actually /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
But I do play airsoft, the only reason why I play paintball now is that I can't find any airsofters here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

more info about the paintball gun here:
www.rap4.com


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

That looks pretty cool. Sorry for the off topic here, but how does that thing work?


----------



## BradN (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Hey 6p, is your barrel ported?


----------



## 6pOriginal (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Each paintball is loaded into a casing, then the entire thing goes into the magazine.
and after each shot, the empty casing will be ejected thru the ejector port, kind of like the real thing...
The problem is that the magazine only holds 20 rounds and the person to my right won't be too happy with all the casings hitting his face /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

for some reason i can't post pics directly, here's some more pic....

The body is metal too, btw /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

1 
2


----------



## 6pOriginal (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Mine is not ported, and I have no idea how much it is to have it ported....as well as how much it will help...I am still quite new at paintball /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

That is sure a cool paintball gun. But to get back on topic here, my extremely meagre SF collection:



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

Hey Bwcaw !

Many people haven't any one Surefire /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
It seems you have at least one of these wonderfull Flashlight, nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## qarawol (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection pic of Older 9n & Newer 9N*

DING! DING! DING! EXTRA! EXTRA!

IT HAS FINALLY ARRIVED!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

I think the question of the New & Old 9N's is solved.

Looky Looky what I just added to my Surefire 9N Collection...






We all know, that Surefire Logo has not been used in a while. The 9N's with the ridge between the knurling are the NEWer ones. I hope that solves it. 
Now I can /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif and we no longer have to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif.



Oh Yeah! I even got the semi Matchie Warmie Blankie for it. Though it does not read 9N on it, it was made for it.






I have to update my Surefire Collection Photo for I have added to it.

Until Next Time.

Enjoy...


----------



## Hal9k (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

qarawol - methinks I have bought from you on Ebay, bro. Hiya, and mucho "positive feedback"! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Here's my meagre SureFire collection immediately to the left of my non-SF lights.


----------



## Hal9k (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Man! I forgot my EDC torch. It's a classic 6P in a Leatherwork combo rig with a Leatherman SuperTool. The 6P's been on my belt most every day for the last seven years.


----------



## jtivat (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I have added a new member to the family.


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*kakster said:*
Pretty small collection...





[/ QUOTE ]

man! i get so jealous everytime i see an E1e with one of those heads/bezels!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

It's not on my website yet, so I guess this is an appropriate venue to show my latest SureFire acquisition:





Here's a SureFire E2D.








And here's the crenelated (scalloped) bezel and tailcap of the E2D.

I don't think there are too many of these flashlights out there yet, so you can see one here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Craig:

Wow, nice E2e Defender. I pre-ordered mine too late and now I have to wait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

jtivat, I sent you a PM a bit ago about one you might not have... just wondering if you received it?

-Mike


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

My SF collection has grown significantly since posting the original picture. I don`t know why, maybe I just needed cheering up (it has been horrendous at work recently) or maybe the weak dollar has made them that little bit more affordable recently. Seeing the latest c/c bill however, was not entirely pleasent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Anyways, now gathered all together over by there:





Click to enlarge. Please excuse the vast amount of dust on the TV monitor, that thing attracts it like mad. Two (part of my EDC) not shown there, a "new" Classic 9N and a regular E2e with KL1. Plus accessories - four SCs, a 12B, assorted lamps, batteries, filters and a KL2.


Anxiously awaiting the L2 and U2....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## jtivat (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Chris M. said:*




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That looks like a 6C! Where did you find it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Yes it`s a 6C. Found it on Ebay about a month or so back, being sold by a guy in Australia with a Buy-It-Now for a not entirely sensible price. But I couldn`t resist.....
















It even has the original molded plastic lamp assembly, which admittedly isn`t nearly as good as a current day P60 in performance, but is no less interesting to see...






And it flickers like mad while turning it on, requiring at least one full turn to properly engage it. No wonder it wasn`t a popular model. I do wonder if this model came before the original 6P, seeing as though the box just calls it the SureFire 6? Does anyone know for sure when the 6Cs were produced?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## dano (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Tidbits:


----------



## dano (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

More tidbits:


----------



## K-T (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Dano, what's that _thing_ in the background of your last two pictures? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif It looks huge! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## kakster (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Looks very like something on PKs' desk in the new Surefire catalogue...Does it take time to warm up? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Size15's (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

It looks to me like one of the proto-type HellFires. It's old and I think it was Ken J Good's.
There is no HellFire - only Beasts now-a-days. Awesome all the same!

Dano, Chris, very nice collections you have there! 

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## K-T (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

[ QUOTE ]
*kakster said:*
Looks very like something on PKs' desk in the new Surefire catalogue...Does it take time to warm up? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure about it...nahh, couldn't believe my eyes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

I can`t help but notice the difference between the laser engraving on my 6C and Dan`s. Mine is an older one and the engraving is very simplistic - angular CAD plotter style forms, while Dan`s is later (higher serial) and has a more "natural" printed style engraving presumably because of advances in their laser engraving process as time wnet on. I have one of the original 6P-Originals with the smooth button, and it has the more modern engraving style, as does Dan`s smooth-switch 3R. Infact so do all the photos I`ve seen of lights with the old smooth tail caps.

So, could this mean the 6C came before the 6P? SF always say the 6P was their original model, but it just seems odd to me that they`d produce a "switchless" model after a switched one, which isn`t all that much smaller either. The evidence so far points to the 6C coming first with the 6P and its tailcap being a natural progression of the early design. Or havn`t I seen enough smooth 6P tailcaps yet?

It`d be nice if someone from SF could tell us collectors what`s what!


*gutted to have missed out on buying Dan`s red E2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif *

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## K-T (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

I thought the 6C was before the 6P all the time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Size15's (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

The TailCap "switch" being so critical to the use to which SureFires are applied could mean that the 6C (without TailCap switch) is not considered to be the start of the "tactical" light ???

Al


----------



## dano (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

I thought the 6C came first, then Laser Products/Surefire developed their weapons lights for LAPD (but not the first lights attached to a firearm)then the 6P was developed? I dunno. Does SF has some sort of timeline display at their headquarters? That would be interesting to see.

As for the thing in the pics...I plead the 5th...but it is bright! For now, I think I'm leaving the cat in the bag, although I've heard the latest incarnations are smaller and brighter.

--dan


----------



## Size15's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Dano,

The Beasts I saw at the SHOT Show 2004 were brighter than the HellFire proto-types I saw a couple years ago. There have been a lot of advances.

Still, having a HellFire is cool!!

Al


----------



## juancho (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Why is called the 6 C ? the "c" doesn't appear in the flashlight. Can somebody tell me why?

Juan C.


----------



## dano (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

6C...I don't know, that's what SF named it. Why 6P?

--dan

To Al: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## K-T (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

_P_ as in _P_ersonal light, _c_ as in _C_ustom light....yes...that's right...its a custom SureFire /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif Maybe _C_ompact? _C_ool?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## juancho (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

The Surefire 6 was first, then the 6P. I guess "P" is for Police, and later somebody started refering to the "6" as "6C" for civilian. Now again, nor in the box or the flashlight the "C" appears, so it was collectors that started the "C" denomination?
If somebody said it was the factory, when? and where? as it is not labeled in the box (old plastic box) nor the tailcap
which only shows the name, address, serial # and "6"
So my question stand, why is called the 6
"C" ???

Juan C


----------



## Size15's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

That's a very good question!

I'll see if I can find out...

Al


----------



## K-T (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

The name 6C travells with me for some time now - I think it is from _back then_ on the SFDB. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## jtivat (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Chris M. said:*
Yes it`s a 6C. Found it on Ebay about a month or so back, being sold by a guy in Australia with a Buy-It-Now for a not entirely sensible price. But I couldn`t resist.....

It even has the original molded plastic lamp assembly, which admittedly isn`t nearly as good as a current day P60 in performance, but is no less interesting to see...



[/ QUOTE ]

Man how did I miss that I check ebay every ten seconds! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I also have the original plastic lamp and even the original batteries that are labeled DL 2/3A.


----------



## dano (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

My 6C box says, "6C" on it.





--dan


----------



## Size15's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Does this mean that SureFire have been changing things and evolving their products right from their very start?!
It's almost like its a company characteristic...

Al


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hey Dano, post more pics of the Beast/Hellfire thing. I've never seen one of those before. Does anyone have a link with a picture to it? That thing is huge!


----------



## juancho (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

I don't have a digital camera yet, (heck, I barely know how to operate this computer) Any way I would like to show you a early advertisement of the Surefire 6 "C" (1988)
My wife, from the office can Fax the brochure to one of you, and you can take pictures and post them here.
So if you like the idea send me your Fax # in a P.M,
Best regards to all

Juan C.


----------



## juancho (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Anyones knows how many E2E CJ (jungle camo) were made?
also how many of the C-2 CJ ??
Thanks and regards to all.
Juan C.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Juan,
Several thousand, perhaps as many as 10 thousand each I guess. Not sure.
They were meant to be limited to a hundred or was it fifty matching serial number pairs but the demand for them was too high.

Al


----------



## penTHrox (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Gday Guys,

Hi im from Australia and I shall be recieving my first Surefire Torch today.

It is a 6P and I will be using it for my job as a security guard. Did I make the right choice for my first Surefire?

Also I would like to say the choice of Surefires over here is very limited and I would love to get into collecting them. So any help would be appreciated.

Thanks penTHrox


----------



## Starliberator (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hello,
I see you have a Porsche light. Where did you get it and how much did you pay for it?
Thanks


----------



## jtivat (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

[ QUOTE ]
*penTHrox said:*
Gday Guys,

Hi im from Australia and I shall be recieving my first Surefire Torch today.

It is a 6P and I will be using it for my job as a security guard. Did I make the right choice for my first Surefire?

Also I would like to say the choice of Surefires over here is very limited and I would love to get into collecting them. So any help would be appreciated.

Thanks penTHrox 

[/ QUOTE ]

My first Surefire was a 6P and it is still a favorite. I love the idea of being able to add on to it.


----------



## jtivat (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

[ QUOTE ]
*Starliberator said:*
Hello,
I see you have a Porsche light. Where did you get it and how much did you pay for it?
Thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

I received mine from a friend at SF and got a good deal on it. I think you can get them in Europe but the are about $225.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

My collection is all on my site:

Surefire A2 Aviator
Surefire C2 Centurion
Surefire E1e
Surefire E2
Surefire E2d Executive Defender
Surefire G2
Surefire KL1 Module
Surefire KL3 Module
Surefire L1 Digital Lumamax
Surefire L4 Digital Lumamax
Surefire L5 Digital Lumamax 
Surefire M2 Millennium
Surefire M3 Millennium Combat
Surefire 10X Dominator

Links to the reviews/pics can be found listed here:

http://flashlightreviews.home.att.net/reviews/reviews_by_mfgrs.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Most of my SureFire collection is on my website too:

SureFire A2 Aviator
SureFire G2 CPF-50
SureFire E2
SureFire E2e
SureFire E2D Executive Defender
SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax
SureFire L5 Digital Lumamax
SureFire M2 Centurion


The ones the cleaners hid or stole in late 2002 are:

SureFire G2Z (two units)
SureFire M3 Combatlight

I think this covers them all.


----------



## qarawol (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

My most current Surefire Collection image...

It's missing the Rem 870 618FGA WeaponLight, two 6P's, another 9N, an E2 w/KL1 and hopefully one day I will have a 6C.







Enjoy...


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

I updated my collection a little. Haven't had time to update my page though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif






And since everyone seems to like the X200, here it is with an Airsoft buddy.






One more:


----------



## ymcjason (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

I would like to ask would the McLux bezel (3W?) be fit on E2 body. I have a L4 but I really want a tight focused beam, any suggestion? I wonder is the SF X200 is the currently most brightest SF Lux product? Would X200 bezel fit on E2 body?


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hi ymcjason:

I don't have a McLux bezel, but I believe that it works on the E2 body (depends on what is inside the McLux, of course). Someone else will probably be able to answer this question better.

How tight of a focussed beam do you want? You could ask one of the modders to put a Lux III in your L4, which would make it throw a bit more (but not a crazy amount, AFAIK).

The X200 isn't the brightest SF LED product, but it is one of the farther throwing SureFire LEDs, in stock form, that is. But then again, I don't have an L6 or KL7 to see if those "throw" a bit more.

Sorry, I haven't been able to remove my X200 bezel, so I don't know if it'll fit the E2. Maybe Don or Al or someone else will know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Size15's (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

If you find the easy way to remove the X200 bezel then please let Don know!!

Thanks

Al


----------



## ymcjason (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hi Prolepsis,

Thanks, I saw you have a PR reflector on your SF L1, does it fit on my L4? What is the spec. of PR reflector? I found the L4 beam very wide and kind of like a donnuts shape. I am hoping to get a thow like a X200 but size wise as a L4.


----------



## ymcjason (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hi 

I just notice you also live in Vancouver, how did you manage to get so many SF product. I used to order my SF lights from MDC but now they no longer carry SF product. Did you order them online? 

Thanks,
Jason /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## kakster (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

For the tightest beam, you want a PRT head coupled with a Luxeon III emitter. Makes a stunning EDC on an E2e host.


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hi Jason,

Basically, I order online and ship my items to a depot in Point Roberts--I'll send you a PM in a few minutes with the details.

The L1-917/PR I have is from here. The PR head does fit on my L4. Note that the L1 has been modified to accept 2x123 batteries. Ooh, kakster's picture is nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## ymcjason (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hey nice pic! I want to ask how much is the PRT head alone and from whom can I order one? Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kakster (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

These are available at Dat2zip's sandwich shoppe 
Its sold in kit form only, so a little glueing and soldering is required.


----------



## maverick (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Here's my collection so far:


----------



## ksbman (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Nice, Don.

Which one do you fly with?


----------



## juancho (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hi All!!
Do anybody knows how many E2W-BY Wine lightII where made?
How many E2E BK ?
Thanks to all
Best regards
Juan C.


----------



## maverick (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hey Keith, I fly with the A2 Aviator. Absolutely perfect for my application!


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Maverick, very nice picts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Are you those Top Gun Maverick /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## maverick (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Frenchyled, I'm a pilot but not as in topgun haha... I'm not particularly keen on screaming around at Mach 2.5!


----------



## juancho (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Don,
Nice pictures and collection
congratulations!!
Juan C.


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hi,

im a police officer from Hamburg /Germany.
I have a "little" collection" of Surefire flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

The thread is kinda big, so ill just post the links on this page:

http://hek.privat.t-online.de/SureFire%201.JPG?foo=0.5710796987133178

http://hek.privat.t-online.de/SureFire%202.JPG?foo=0.17353043819495356

To see more "police stuff" check www.tactical-gear.de (german language!)

To see some SureFire vs MagLite Pics check http://www.tactical-gear.de/13675/14707.html

Mag Lite 3C





SureFire Z3





Dont read it, just watch the pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ;P

P.S. Its a webpage for police officers, i hope its ok to link some guns...

Greetings, Metin


----------



## K-T (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Welcome, Metin, to CPF. I have already read some of your threads on MF.net, maybe folks around here can help you find some answers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## sigp6 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Nice gun! I love my M8. Oh yeah, kick-*** light collection too.

BTW, I have 8 Surefires with #9 on the way soon(U2).


----------



## qarawol (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hi sigp6,

That's actually an HK P7M13. Same as the P7M8 but 13 shots instead of 8. The grip is much larger then the M8 due to the double stack mag. They're both GREAT Handgun. 

I don't think there is a better Handgun out there as far as speed, safety and mechanical design. 

How many guns out there can you eject the emty mag, insert a full one, drop the slide and continue firing without you ever taking the sights off of the target??????? Eject a spent cartridge with the extractor missing??? Able to use all loads light and heavy due to the delayed blowback gas assisted non locked slide???? Considered a Full Size in a compact package due to the barrel length and it being almost 1" back from standard semi-autos etc etc etc.

I'm currently in the market for an M8.

Enjoy...


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

http://hek.privat.t-online.de/SureFire%201.JPG?foo=0.5710796987133178
Thats just a P 225 by Sig Sauer... also known as P6 ;P


----------



## sigp6 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

HEK,

Sorry, I was posting in response to an earlier post with an HK P7M13 and didn't realize there was another wholepage of posts. That's how it ended up right after yours. I have a P6(and several other SIGs) and love it - notice my username.

Tom


----------



## maverick (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Picture with lights re-arranged. Not in pic is the 9AN, A2 and Z3-BK.








Lights purchased and on the way: SF U2, SF E2D, SF 6P-OD, Firefly2, Arc4+, E2e-WY, Inova 24/7


----------



## Frenchyled (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hey Maverick, how many M6 have you ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Can you please reduce the size of your 1024x768 picture ? I hate to use the mouse to see all the picture /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## maverick (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hi Frenchyled, I have 2 M6. The one on the top shelf is mine and the one on the bottom is still brand which I want to sell or trade for something. Sorry about the size, but I think you should just increase your screen resolution if you have a decent size computer monitor.


----------



## Size15's (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Perhaps if you want to keep your photos that size you could post a smaller photo that you can click for a larger photo.
It doesn't have to be thumbnail small though...

Using this format to post them:
[ url=http://www.largeimage.jpg][ img]http://www.smallerimage.jpg[ /img][ /url]

Remember to remove all the spaces.

Al


----------



## batbelt (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*kakster said:*





It works on 2 Pila 168s! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hello folks. I am new here, but I have been lurking around for a couple of weeks. This place is a real education for those of us who previously thought we were stuck with Maglite and nothing else. 

Anyway, I saw this picture and nearly wet my pants. I had to register - if nothing else to say what is this light, and where can I get one in the UK? Would someone take my 3 bedroomed house in exchange for one? What about if I throw in my wife and car as well?


----------



## K-T (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

There are only two of this kind. Do a search for "Photon King I" or "PKI" and you'll find out lots of information.

Klaus.


----------



## KDOG (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Nice. I have a new 6P right now and thats all, till I find the M3 at a cood price, then who knows where I'll go then.

EDIT: I hate you all for those freakin awesome collections. I can barely get a hold of a M3 when I can...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here are some shots from my collection.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

"The Family" 

E & L Series 

6P's 

3P's 

The Little Ones


----------



## wasabe64 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

The latest additions to my collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## maverick (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

hey wasabe... 3 M4's? Now that's a flashaholic!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Nice Wasabee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif But, How many hands have you ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here are my newest Surefire's













Nothing exciting but it still adds to the collection.


----------



## K-T (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

JT, are you going to use the X200 as a EDC or Weaponlight? If for EDC what kind of carrying method do you use (any kind of pocket/attachment for belt)?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*K-T said:*
JT, are you going to use the X200 as a EDC or Weaponlight? If for EDC what kind of carrying method do you use (any kind of pocket/attachment for belt)?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Well that is a sore subject right now. I purchased it for an S&W model 99 40.cal only to find out it will not lock on it right. I them e-mailed PK and he was going to fix this however he just e-mailed me saying he did not think he could fix it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

You can always EDC the X200 using the Blackhawk holster or the Uncle Mikes. I do that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## K-T (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

JT, I am sorry to hear your troubles - you better send that X200 to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## NoShadow (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Looks like a nice, close-knit family. I think you could out-flank the darkness! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rstones1964 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

In looking at all the photos in this list I cannot find a single Surefire handcuff key. Does anyone else have one????
jim


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I do.


----------



## rstones1964 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I think you recently found and won yours on ebay? I was also bidding on that one. Congratulations !!!!
jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Correct. If I remember correctly someone on this site was trying to sell one for an obscene amount.


----------



## rstones1964 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I purchased all of the keys the guy had that did your auction. Plan is/was to hold them awhile then try to sell them for an obscene amount!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## rstones1964 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Joke, joke! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## TonyBPD (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

How is the 6P?


----------



## rstones1964 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Still in the bag...


----------



## rstones1964 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I see your showing an E2E-CJ on your list of lights. So I guess your not looking for one now?
jim


----------



## Xrunner (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*rstones1964 said:*
I see your showing an E2E-CJ on your list of lights. So I guess your not looking for one now?
jim 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm looking for one if he's not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Mike


----------



## rstones1964 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hey Mike! I have one that I bought recently but I'm ashamed to admit how much I paid for it. I bought it as an 'investment' but I think it will be a long time before I can break even...
jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

this thread is like porn to me


----------



## Size15's (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

It's out of date again but here's the last group photo I took:






Al


----------



## bubbacatfish (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hi Al,

Quite the impressive collection! (Hey we're missing a drooling emoticon). Quick question for you, at the bottom left hand corner of your photo is what looks like an A19 in HA, is this custom or did Surefire offer it in HA?


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Wow sweet collection Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kakster (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That A19-HA is a one-off. Al gets all the nicest toys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## ResQTech (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Al, seeing as you have 3 M6's... It'd be awefully nice of you to send me one (your lease favorite of course) to "borrow" for a "while"...


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Not really a collection (yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif), but it's a start.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Stealth, that's a really well taken picture.

Al, what is that thing above the two x200's?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

It's a Millennium Handgun WeaponLight M11xD (Disable Shuttle Switch) (x = handgun model specific rail adapter)

This
shows you how SureFire can make large and small LED WeaponLights

So does this:




X200A
M11xD with KL6 Bezel
M671C
M941XM05

Al


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Thanks FNinjaP90 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Al. Out of all the Surefire's you own, and you own a million. Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That's like asking for my "favorite movie".

Special ones:

M3T (N2/MN16)
A2 (Blue LEDs)
L2
M6 (MN21)
X200A
G2Z (P61)
M4 (N62)
9NT
10X

The special ones are the gifts from PK such as my golden E1e-Size15 and the Golden Z2.

If I could have only one, it'd be the 10X I think.

Al


----------



## Heck (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I don't have much, a few G2s and 6P for work, but here's my favourite L5.






Though, I'm looking for a M3T, they seem to be hard to find, any leads?


----------



## Fitz (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Westforth has them for $231.95 in stock if you want one with free shipping- better hurry though, that's quite a bit below retail. Hmmm, Their page seems to be down at the moment, although it worked a few minutes ago. Keep trying I guess.

Westforth


----------



## jtivat (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15s said:*
It's out of date again but here's the last group photo I took:





Al 

[/ QUOTE ]


That's not nice Al posting that picture and make our collections look weak! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Size15's (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

The next group photo will have another five SureFires in it.
For some reason, SureFire have sent me a 10X for my other hand.

I don't consider those to be _my collection_.
Many of those are samples from SureFire over the last few years. I am amazed that some people have loads of SureFires. I am not worthy to be called a collector.

Having said that, I started with the 12PM so I am very much a SureFire die-hard!!

Al


----------



## Heck (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Heya Fitz, just wanted to thank you for the lead and link. I just picked up their last one in stock. Cheers!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

You're welcome!


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

My New Toy

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/dac25789/bc/Yahoo!+Photo+Album/__sr_/2efb.jpg?ph.fi_ABthRtHk48


----------



## Size15's (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I can't see any photo, and the link does not work for me.

Does it work for everybody else?


----------



## jtivat (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Nope page does not open?


----------



## jtivat (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Found a new one I didn't even know was made!






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Is that an HA-III 3P OD or HA-II?

-Mike


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

jtivat, you just need the other three colors to go along with it!......


----------



## jtivat (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

It's OD!
I just need the Red one now! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Yeah, I know yours is OD. You have a kelly green one (like mine)?


----------



## jtivat (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
Yeah, I know yours is OD. You have a kelly green one (like mine)? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup it is even in the gift box /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Very sweet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Beretta92 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Awesom collection. I especially like the colored models. I dont know, they just stand out more, and I kind of like that in a flashlight. NICE WORK!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Hmmm, I haven't really sat down and compiled a list yet, but here's the ones I can remember:

SF handcuff key
1 each of the battery carriers
1 each color of the KL1's (red, blue, green, white) THANKS AGAIN PK!
E1e-HA (several)
E1e-BK
E1e-BY (Winelight)
E2e-BY (Winelight II) x2
E2D (several, some modded, one is 120 lumens)
E2e-CJ
C2-CJ
Pseudo- M2 (L5 body and tailcap with M2 head)
3P still sealed in box
3P --> now it's a 350 lumen turbo monster (3 AN19's and KT-2 and MN61)
"CPF 50" G2
6P USA (a darned nice one too)
SureFire Porsche light
Where the hell is my L1?
L2
>hmmm, I wonder what an L3 would be like?
L4
L5 (modified to accept Pila 168a)
> I guess I should have an L6...
I have a new L7 that I may be interested in selling...
M3
M6 + extra battery cartridge
X200

Coming soon:
M1
U2
M3T
L6?
Millenium Series Weaponlight for new Beretta
SureFire Alpha

I've also got a few odds 'n ends for mods, etc... but they aren't worth mentioning. I wouldn't have mentioned the MB20 if it didn't cost more than most of my flashlights.

BUT even with all that, I think I still have more tied up in Beretta pistols... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Size15's (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

We want photos!!


----------



## K-T (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

We don't need no list - photos is all we want. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I'll provide photos when you get the new SureFire shelf photo in your sigline. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Size15's (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I need a longer shelf and wide-angle lens...


----------



## Xrunner (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Photoshop? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Mike


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

At juancho' suggestion, I am hereby linking an interesting thread to this one...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=636650&page=0&view=&sb=5&o=&fpart=1&vc=1


----------



## Heck (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Recently got my M3T. Just adding some pictures to this thread, hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## jtivat (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here is most of my collection to date.







I think the only one missing is the OD 3P.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

You mean RED 3P. Nice collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## akula88 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Great Collection, jtivat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Mine's still quite a very loooooong way...


----------



## Size15's (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Johnny,
The Z3+SRTH and L1-BK are sweet flashlights without a doubt! I don't have them and those are the two I really want to get.
JT makes us all look bad when it comes to being called "collectors". Johnny, you collection has some great flashlights.

Al


----------



## Fitz (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Thanks for sharing, guys! Very nice stuff!


----------



## akula88 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Al,
Thanks for the complement.
My L1's are BK-ReD and HA-GR(een). My friend has an L1-BK-WH.

BTW, why don't you have those in your collection? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Size15's (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That's a good question...
I guess that I decided not to go the "JT" route and collect SureFires. Otherwise, I'd have to seek him out and half-inch the ones he's got!!
I will get them one day I guess. Watch out because it's an L1-BK-RD that I want!


----------



## jtivat (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
You mean RED 3P. Nice collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I ment to say the only one I own that is missing from the first picture. There are a lot missing like some camo 6P's I know are out there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Fickle1 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here is my only Surefire, also my first attempt of posting a picture so bear with me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Heck (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here's another to add to this thread's collection....


----------



## Icarus (Sep 12, 2004)

*McLux? Surefire? MagLite?*






Had a difficult time to decide in which thread to post these puppies… /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: McLux? Surefire? MagLite?*

Five modified Minimags? Nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif What kind of modifications do they have?


----------



## Icarus (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: McLux? Surefire? MagLite?*

[ QUOTE ]
*IlluminatingBikr said:*
Five modified Minimags? Nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif What kind of modifications do they have? 

[/ QUOTE ]
From left to right: pewter (incandescent); purple (MM+ WO TVOJ); blue (BB400 SX1J); red (BB500 SX1J); purple (BB750 TWOH); silver (MMlite SX1J). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## akula88 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Surefire E2e\'s*

_I never thought I had the chance of getting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif these _






... but, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif to *<font color="blue">Kiessling, Darell, Clint</font>*.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif to * <font color="green"> bc0311, flashlight, mcgizmo, oldgrandpajack, jtivat, jcciv </font> for the INSPIRATION and ENCOURAGEMENT */ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*

I have a SureFire E1e, E2d, and L2, all with PK's autograph on their bezels (from the Bag O' SureFires raffle).
I'll try to post a photograph of them all together sometime this evening. No promises here, but I will try.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*





Top: E1e
Center: E2d
Bottom: L2

All have PK's autograph on their bezels. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*

That is a sweet trio!


----------



## GoldenLoki (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*

My collection is puny compared to a lot of you guys, but I guess I will post it anyway. 
This is AFTER thinning of the herd. CLICK HERE FOR BIGGER PIC 

GL


----------



## Size15's (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*

GL,
No, that's a really impressive collection of SureFires!

What do the coloured rings mean? Are they the output light colours?

Oh, and you're a real lucky ******* to have an L1-BK-RD. I hate you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Al


----------



## GoldenLoki (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15s said:*
Oh, and you're a real lucky ******* to have an L1-BK-RD. I hate you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

And to think I was upset that it wasn't HA NAT when I opened the package /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Yes, the rings match the LED color. They are Goody ouchless elastics. I found them in the womens hair care section of Wal-Mart. (Yeah I hang out in the womens hair care section of Wal-Mart A LOT!). About two dollars for a pack of 250, 3 different sizes, 7 different colors.

GL


----------



## K-T (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*

Very nice collection of the new stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif - seems to be rather complete with some exceptions, but you are excused. Not everybody needs an M1 (Eventhough the design is cool)


----------



## haley1 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*

It's nice to see that Al is envious of someone, with all the cool toys he has. Selfish Al, very selfish. For your penance, send me an M-4. Or and M-6. Or an M-3. Or a ?


----------



## jtivat (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collections*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*





Top: E1e
Center: E2d
Bottom: L2

All have PK's autograph on their bezels. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is the collection I am envious of! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Equatorian (Oct 1, 2004)

*Newbie first time post...*

Yes, I've got the bug, I was so happy to find this site! Please check out my collection here: http://homepage.mac.com/adam2670/Knives/PhotoAlbum20.html


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Newbie first time post...*

yet we have still yet t osee McGizmo's collection......


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Newbie first time post...*

THERE'S a black L1? 

YOU SUCK-DIDDLY-UCK! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Size15's (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Newbie first time post...*

I couldn't agree more sween1911!


----------



## jtivat (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Well here are my latest addition bringing the total to 54 Surefire's.


----------



## Xeper (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

It´s not realy a collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

This was my first SF and this flashlight served me very well in different tasks!


----------



## Size15's (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I like that photo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Xrunner (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Sweet photo Xeper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif, what is the background grate?

-Mike


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

ok here is the photos of my two surefires (hopefully i will get some more soon


----------



## juancho (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Guys, If you look at Akula88 picture of the E2e Jungle Camo, you will notice that in relation to the clip (when is on top) the leyend "Executive Elite E2e" is upside down.
I have two E2e CJ myself that shows the same.
All the others E2e series that I have (E2e, E2o, E2e black, E2D,) when the clip is up they read normally, like the E2e black in Akula88 picture.
I wonder how many other owners have noticed this???
care to comment???
input???

Juan C.


----------



## Xeper (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
Sweet photo Xeper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif, what is the background grate?

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks! It´s a part of a stair behind my house.


----------



## luxlover (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

juancho,

I most certainly would care to comment......
This is a very interesting deviation from SF's normal etching pattern. If they wanted to distinguish this pattern from all other models, and they purposely etched their bodies upside down and backwards, then your jungle camo light will not become a collector's item. But if this was a mistake, then you should hold on to it. Try to find out from SF what was their true intention!

By the way, don't let anybody tell you that it is no big deal if the etching is different than "all other SF lights." Although the light will still be the same "tool" regardless of the etching direction, it would be nice to show all of the "blind faith SF loyalists" that the company is not perfect. Mistakenly etching nomenclature upside down and backwards, makes SF look like a "dingbat operation!"


----------



## kakster (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That's nothing. They shipped a few M6s with a typo...for a short while, Surefire's range topper was the "Magnumtlight"

Does anyone still have that pic?


----------



## akula88 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Surefire E2e\'s ...and L1s*

*My collection of the 3-flat sides E2e's and derivatives.*
This is the first and the last /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif time they may be together.

*Up and down... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif *




*Parade review /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ...*


----------



## akula88 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Surefire E2e\'s ...and L1s*

*My bowling pins E2e and L1*


----------



## PhantomZ (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Surefire E2e\'s ...and L1s*

sorry if this is a dumb question to ask, but why do those surefire lights have the name, winelight , on them? anyone have a link or something that i can read up about it?


----------



## Xrunner (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Surefire E2e\'s ...and L1s*

[ QUOTE ]
*PhantomZ said:*
sorry if this is a dumb question to ask, but why do those surefire lights have the name, winelight , on them? anyone have a link or something that i can read up about it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The "winelights" are standard Surefire E1e (Winelight I) and E2e (Winelight II) lights that have a burgundy color finish. The color is the only difference between the winelights and the Exe series (they still use the same bulbs, have the same parts, etc). Meridian Tacticals still has a few of them in stock: E2e and E1e 

-Mike


----------



## Size15's (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Surefire E2e\'s ...and L1s*

I was told that somebody high up in SureFire likes to shine his flashlight through red wine to admire the wine. It was natural for him to arrange for some to be anodised to look the part in more formal red wine admiring circles.

For me, red wine doesn't stay in the bottle long enough to be admired...


----------



## Mags (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Surefire E2e\'s ...and L1s*

Is the winelight rare? Even though Meridian has them are they hard to get a hold of?


----------



## jtivat (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Here is the new Tan G2 and G2z.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

All you need a G2Z-OD for the set!

Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Size15's (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

It's fun what you can do with PhotoShop though isn't it?


----------



## slick228 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Al,

Your picture is really convincing! Are you sure that the picture has been altered by PhotoShop? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I wouldn’t be surprised if you actually had those lights in your collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## Size15's (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I can dream right?


----------



## jtivat (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Your not nice AL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Al, some days we don't know if we should /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif you or thank you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

jtivat, PM sent.

-Mike


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Just some of my little guys.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Al ... this purple beauty definitely needs pink LEDs in it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif !

To all of you ... this is really a great thread, and I nearly missed it! Thanx for your impressing contributions! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

bernie


----------



## Size15's (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

One day I hope to get a ring made with purple LEDs.


----------



## gundamx90 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

where exactly do you guys buy your flashlight? do u own a store and get the direct from surefire? or do u actually pay full ratail price...
starting a collection only have a 6p lol


----------



## Size15's (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Welcome to CPF!

I guess we purchase the rare ones from whereever we can. Both my A2-BK and A2-Purple were purchased from Dealers outside the USA.

From what I gather it is extremely difficult to get the "cool" ones directly from SureFire. I assume that JT's collection has been sourced from a wide variety of Dealers and private owners.

You've gotta keep your ears open to get the best catches. Certainly, if I see a rare SureFire I'm not interested in buying I will let JT know [if he doesn't have it already!]

The 6P is a good place to start - you are many options. May I suggest you check out an LED model such as the L4 or my personal favourite - the L2 next.

Enjoy your time here!

Al


----------



## gundamx90 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Actually I've had my eye on a m6
Do you know where i can get one?
The dealers around me call it "unpractical"


----------



## Size15's (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

I'd prefer to keep this thread on its topic of SureFire Collections and not discuss sourcing an M6 in this thread please.

I suggest you check out a CPF supporting SureFire Dealer or CPF's Buy/Sell/Trade forum.

Good Luck!

Al


----------



## jtivat (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Well I found one I have been after for a long time!






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Mags (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

WHOA is that a 3P? does it have same specs as an E1E except for the finish?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

It's a single-cell 6P. I guess they weren't a very good value for the brightness and are no longer made.


----------



## ConfederateScott (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Glad I could help out JTIVAT. Now I'm in the market for an olive drab green 3p or 6p to replace that red one. If you see one for sale point me to it. 

Thanks, 
scott


----------



## jtivat (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

[ QUOTE ]
*ConstableScott said:*
Glad I could help out JTIVAT. Now I'm in the market for an olive drab green 3p or 6p to replace that red one. If you see one for sale point me to it. 

Thanks, 
scott 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks I love the light! I have only ever seen one OD 3P and I have it, I do see OD 6P's once in a great while come up for sale. I will PM you if I come across one.

JT


----------



## redcar (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Al,

I thought the purple A2 was a photo shop trick. Is it for real? Was it a 3rd party custom, or a bored at the shop Surefire?


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

New toy, brand new Surefire 9PT with 3" turbohead /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






Made a better pic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Size15's (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

StEaLtH_
I urge you to get a Z41 LockOut TailCap for that beautiful 9PT. You could get an Z59 Clickie (also has LockOut).

Redcar, 
That A2 is for real from SureFire. Less than a dozen made.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Will do Al, she sure is beautiful /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## jtivat (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

New Lights.










/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## akula88 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

JT, how about an another family picture of your collection... What's the latest count? 51?


----------



## picard (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

my god, where do you guys find the time to play with all those flashlight. Nevermind the cost. Why would anyone spend so much money collecting flashlight from surefire.


----------



## ConfederateScott (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

To ask such foolishness obviously you are not yet one of us. Keep hanging around CPF and within twelve months you'll be embarassed for having asked such a question.


----------



## supes (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Wow nice collections. Where can I get one of those 9PT with that SRTH head in US? Thanks


----------



## Size15's (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

The only SureFire Dealer that sells the SRTH is Lagger Pro (aka LPS).
I'm sure a google will locate their website for you.

Al


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I dont know if you meant my 9PT, but mine is not a SRTH but a T2 3" Surefire turbohead.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I was confused a bit by that too.
I really think further TurboHead discussion should be continued in a new thread in the Incandescents Forum.

As a parting shot on the TurboHead topic, here is a photo:


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

SRTH from LPS Tactical


----------



## supes (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Interesting, never knew there was a T2 head. Well, time to read more on the searches. Thanks all for the info and sorry for messing up this great thread.


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

jtivat, is that a 6Z-CH you have there?

-Mike


----------



## jtivat (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

It is a Black 6Z what does the "CH" stand for?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

I guess it could be CH for Switzerland
(CH being the "Confoederatio Helvetica").
See here for the international country codes.

On a SureFire, this "CH" or "-CH" would have been etched on the end face of the TailCap that surrounds the rubber push button along with the model code and likely either "SureFire" or "Laser Products".


----------



## im2smrt4u (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*






Not too big compared to many, but pretty sweet if you ask me.

My g/f has my E2e and my Kl1 on a Vital Gear body, and I've got two E1e's. I gave away my old E2 a while back.


----------



## Prolepsis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*






My collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I better not show this picture to my better half. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Awesome /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LaVaDog (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Prolepsis, you the man!!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

[ QUOTE ]
*Prolepsis said:*






My collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I better not show this picture to my better half. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Man one light and it's worth over half my whole collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
Man one light and it's worth over half my whole collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

JT: you have some unique SureFires in your collection--I've always enjoyed your pictures. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Besides the Beast, all of my other lights are just regular lights--no cool 1-2 cells with different colours. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Thanks,
e


----------



## 357 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I got some great closeups of my U2s with my new digital cameras. Where can I find a site to host the pictures so I can link to them from here? I think some folks here might like the pix.


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

I like www.photobucket.com .

-Mike


----------



## Mags (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

[ QUOTE ]
*Prolepsis said:*





My collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I better not show this picture to my better half. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] Hey Prolepsis, Whats that HA III natural light? Its under the light that is in a sheath. on the left of the Beast/E1E/M6 case. I never saw a SF like that. It seems to have a triangular body and it looks like a KL4 on a 4 cell body. What is it?


----------



## jtivat (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

It looks like an L2.


----------



## Prolepsis (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

JT is right. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

L2. Doesn't have the lanyard adaptor clipped to the tail (might explain why it looks a little odd).


----------



## Size15's (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Here is a photo of the L2 with some other SureFires you may know:


----------



## Mags (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Why in the world is it so long? I mean, I mistook it for a 4 cell light. Is it the tailcap?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

The L2 is long because it's body contains a "magic coffin" with the electronics inside.
The L2 body is basically like the L1 body but two SF123As instead of one. The L2's coffin features different electronics of course.
Here is a cut-away L1 (operational):





In use I don't consider the L2 to be too long at all. I did at first, and it does look long but once I started carrying it and using it the length was one of it's advantages.

Al


----------



## joshwang (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

u gonna give us a review on the beast Prolepsis? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Mags (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Al, I sure feel sorry for that L1.


----------



## Pydpiper (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Wow guys..
That is some impressive stuff. I just read 36 pages of surefire on a dial-up account.
I need some new lights.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

New one, 9ZT (was that an actual model?) with 3" turbohead.




What can I say, I love those 3" turboheads /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Stealth,

NICE! The 3-cell SF's with the Turboheads are beeeeYOOtiful. Especially the older rare ones.


----------



## jeepinpaul (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Can anybody tell me more info on the SureFire red/silver/blue with stars flashlight in the picture? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

You have a Beast? Beamshot please!!!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Dang, all I got is a 6P, G2 and G2Z all black, of course!!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

Hey, im2smrt4u:

Where did you get that case? did you make it? Your 6Ps' look like you hardly touch them. Mine is all beat up and scratched up. I'll have to get a replacement. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*jeepinpaul said:*
Can anybody tell me more info on the SureFire red/silver/blue with stars flashlight in the picture? Thanks in advance! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is a 6P that Surefire released in limited quantities a few years back.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

This one?


----------



## Prolepsis (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s*

[ QUOTE ]
*KDOG3 said:*
You have a Beast? Beamshot please!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Check out the HID section of the forum. You'll see some from me and some from other people as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jeepinpaul (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

That is the one I sure like. I prefere the SF LED lights but would not mind having a red/white/blue 6P. Thanks for the good pic.


----------



## juancho (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

My (soon to be my ex- Surefire 6 "C"


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection*

Closing this thread as it is gett rather long. It is continued as Surefire Collection's - Part 2


----------

